# Samples-R-us >> What Shall We Try Next ??



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well the Tardis has gone down great so far.

The need to buy another product I havent tried grows stronger. (this is proving a very expensive hobby !) 

Was going to get some AS G101 (non acidic wheel cleaner) next, as this seems to have some good reviews.

Anybody got any preference on 'our' next buy(s) once the Tardis has gone ?

If it gets too bitty , I will put it to a vote/poll.

Preferably something thats available through a DW Trader - So if you like it Buy it through a trader, that way everyones a winner !

>> If a product is popular enough (like the Tardis) and you miss out - I will try and re-run a sample promo in due coarse for the new people who have joined DW since a run or people who missed the thread etc... <<

:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Does it have to be just Auto Smart stuff?

If not - a sample of Zym0l Royal Glaze please :lol:


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I would like to try some billbery or smartwheels :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

No restiction on brand at all 

Two AS products in a row was probably a bad idea in hind sight  

Although the big Z - may have to wait a while


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

billbery or smartwheels for me to


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

yin said:


> I would like to try some billbery or smartwheels :thumb:


Both sound good candidates :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Suggestions so for have all been wheel 'based' (I hate cleaning my wheels - so could do with finding a good wheel cleaner as it happens)

Maybe a small(ish) amount of each - from a selection of say four wheel cleaners ?

Would keep the postage cost down 

Or is this going a little overboard ?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

overboard??? in detailing...... surely not possible...!

sounds good


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Alan - a couple of ideas: -

Bilberry

G101

Brisk


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Would love to try billberry as well, but a sample of a few others would be great.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

id like to try car-lack, both aio and sealant..


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

thick we shoudl keep this to product you can only buy in large quantities 5L or US Gals


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

any good degreasers.....


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

the carlack glass sealant would be fab


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Just a little heads up. You can get Bilberry now in 1litre size. See hear.

http://www.glossmax.com/page52.htm


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Aerospace 303


----------



## JimM (Jul 24, 2006)

If you did Megs Hyperwash and Shampoo Plus, I'd take one of each for a side by side comparison.

Cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Alan - a couple of ideas: -
> 
> Bilberry
> 
> ...


Oh Brisk - Not used that for yeeeeeeears :thumb:

A blast from the past !


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> thick we shoudl keep this to product you can only buy in large quantities 5L or US Gals


Either large or frightfully expensive (or a combo):thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> any good degreasers.....


Good one - always worth a good degreaser in your arsenal.



JimM said:


> If you did Megs Hyperwash and Shampoo Plus, I'd take one of each for a side by side comparison.
> 
> Cheers


Just got some Megs Hyperwash last week - wicked stuff :thumb: 
Foams well too in lance - Thanks to Gaz for the tip!
So Hyperwash is easily sorted.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I can see it now........lots of little bottles of different products all over the place! she'll go mental!..........brilliant!


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

Bilt-Hamber auto wash...


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Two degreaser products that get good reviews
ValetPro Orange pre wash
Bilt Hamber SurfexHD

others not mentioned so far:
Meguiars Tech Wax 2
Meguiars Solo
Duragloss Aquawax
Duragloss Rain Repel Glass Cleaner


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

surfexHD sounds a go-er...

maybe get a poll going for tomorrow?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I can see it now........lots of little bottles of different products all over the place! she'll go mental!..........brilliant!


:lol: I can just picture it !



Steves said:


> Bilt-Hamber auto wash...


Comes in a small container anyway - but I will have a word with The BH Kid and see if BH are up for it - if we can get it in say 5L



Pug_101 said:


> Two degreaser products that get good reviews
> ValetPro Orange pre wash
> Bilt Hamber SurfexHD
> 
> ...


Some goods ones on there - I can see is going to be very interesting ! 

I can imagine getting asked by a friend ''what car shampoo do you use?"
and the answer 'I Actually have 472 different ones in the garage' :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> surfexHD sounds a go-er...
> 
> maybe get a poll going for tomorrow?


Yes , i think thats the most democratic (big word for me !) way forward.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

anything sounds good to me... the more bottles the better as the missus will love it hahahahahaha


----------



## P1-Brad (May 16, 2006)

I think BA Surfex HD is a great idea (or ValerPro Orange Pre-Wash), or alternatively one of the megs 'big' bottles (e.g. wheel brightener, all season dressing or super degreaser).

I'd happily take a sample of any of the above


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe some sort of Arch dressing product like Megs All season Dressing, or CG Bare bones Undercarriage


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Wheer brightener  :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Wheer brightener  :thumb:


^^^ Bilberry over that any day


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> ^^^ Bilberry over that any day


Agreed


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Autosmart actimousse plus? Great TFR only available in 25l (think) containers.....


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

If its good & people want it - we have no limits !


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> If its good & people want it - we have no limits !


What a dangerous thing to say......hope you haven't got any other things planned for a while other than decanting and posting


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> What a dangerous thing to say......hope you haven't got any other things planned for a while other than decanting and posting


life is one big danger


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

What about some samples of lime prime lite. I'm pretty sure quite a few people would be interested in that


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

admg1 said:


> What about some samples of lime prime lite. I'm pretty sure quite a few people would be interested in that


There really isnt enough of that to share round a lot of samples. What is the largest size of that that you can purchase?


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

How about some Snow Foam???

Id be interested in some:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

There seem to be loads of choices in wheel cleaners and QD.... not sure what to try next so samples would help 

Another vote for Bilbery, maybe Carlack wheel cleaner, CG redberry too?

Open to suggestions on the QD....


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

a vote for vintage


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

P21S Wheel Cleaning Gel's


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> There really isnt enough of that to share round a lot of samples. What is the largest size of that that you can purchase?


500ml i think is the largest. So you could get 10 x 50ml samples out of it


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> There really isnt enough of that to share round a lot of samples. What is the largest size of that that you can purchase?


500ml of LPL is the biggest

IIRC you can get 10+ applications per 500ml

thats 10 x 50ml samples ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> 500ml i think is the largest. So you could get 10 x 50ml samples out of it


Reading my mind :doublesho


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Did we ever reach a decision on this?

I see all your samples come with stickers on them tell you what's in it......impressive!


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Bilberry is a good shout imho


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I say put it to a vote.......


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Did we ever reach a decision on this?
> 
> I see all your samples come with stickers on them tell you what's in it......impressive!


I have collated all suggestions and noted them all down.

The only problem I can see with putting these on a poll every week or so , is that people will no doubt find old threads etc and poll on the wrong thread etc then everyone will get confused to what the current thread is - especially if we do the same products serverl months down the line.

I have PM'd whizzer to see if the threads can be locked after a particular run.

Will report back later :thumb:

----

Stickers on there - so you know whats in the bottle - how to use it & any warnings given on the main canister.

Plus you know whats in the bottle in a month or two time - so you can keep it out of the way of your kids etc (if appropriate) :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Some different wheel cleaners would be good. 

Snow Foam would be great 

I'm sure that Dodo would be able to supply a larger bottle of Lime Prime / Lime Prime light if you ask nicely. Maybe even samples of Dodo Shampoo??


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd go a sample on Lime Prime definately!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> I have collated all suggestions and noted them all down.
> 
> The only problem I can see with putting these on a poll every week or so , is that people will no doubt find old threads etc and poll on the wrong thread etc then everyone will get confused to what the current thread is - especially if we do the same products serverl months down the line.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I could do with some wheel cleaner


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

>> Update <<

Initally problems about 'open threads' - overcome > Once the product has run out or timed out (due to lack of interest) - the individual threads will be locked.

I will post up new threads at different times of day - to make it fair on people who cant access DW from work / work shifts / are down the pub etc...

I have a big long list of products from manufacturers old & new(from your suggestions) . No doubt there will be things on the list that won't interest you - but the next item may :thumb:

All items I have on my list so far are available through one or more DW Approved Traders - so you don't have to look far to get the full size product if you like the sample :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Wheel brightener or Bilberry


But i'll be happy with 500ml of anythign that comes in 5 litre or bigger containers, with only ytwo cars to clean it'd take ages to get through bigger volumes


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Megs All season or Hyper dressing :thumb:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

megs all season or hyper 
tardis again 250ml size
megs super degreaser
chemical guys citrus wash
cg maxi 

alot of cg stuff is available in gallon bottles:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Some good reviews and pictures of Raceglaze 55, wouldn't mind trying some. Bit expensive to buy without trying it first though


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

dont think waxes are going to be possible as not as easy to decant as liquids and you can get them in sample size anyway from race glaze site


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

percymon said:


> Wheel brightener or Bilberry


Watch this space :thumb:



spitfire said:


> Megs All season or Hyper dressing :thumb:


Have got some megs detailer range in the pipeline 



dundeered said:


> megs all season or hyper
> tardis again 250ml size
> megs super degreaser
> chemical guys citrus wash
> ...


On the case - have a few little bits coming from CG 



wylie coyote said:


> Some good reviews and pictures of Raceglaze 55, wouldn't mind trying some. Bit expensive to buy without trying it first though


Wax might be a bit more tricky to decanter - plus my 3 funnels for 79p from Tescos are going to miss out !

Will have a reseach about wax - see if it is possible without affecting its molecular structure


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

> On the case - have a few little bits coming from CG


cool cant wait


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Couldn't you just get it out of the tin and cut it up 

Thought it would be a problem but still impressed with the results i've seen:argie:

Definately want some of that Bilberry:driver:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Couldn't you just get it out of the tin and cut it up
> 
> Thought it would be a problem but still impressed with the results i've seen:argie:
> 
> Definately want some of that Bilberry:driver:


Could cut it - if it doesnt crumble to bits. But ideally needs to go in a little pot so the oils/lubes don't evaporate. I was just thinking cosmetics really. I know i wouldn't like to part with my hard earned ££ to recieve a self sealed bag of wax crumbs.
Will pass it over to the Samples R us Reseach Department


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Mmegs last touch?


----------



## 10993 (Dec 22, 2007)

g101 sounds a good plan to me


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Tomorrows sample is ? ........

First one with the correct answer wins a bottle.

Nice small piccy - to make it even harder for you


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

black wow?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Tomorrows sample is ? ........
> 
> First one with the correct answer wins a bottle.
> 
> Nice small piccy - to make it even harder for you


Duragloss??


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Bilberry


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Tomorrows sample is ? ........
> 
> First one with the correct answer wins a bottle.
> 
> Nice small piccy - to make it even harder for you


smart wheels?


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Zinfandel Rose ?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Tweed?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bluenose said:


> Zinfandel Rose ?





CupraRcleanR said:


> Tweed?


Its gonna be a long night ....


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

not smart wheels then?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

no not smart wheels , bilberry , duragloss , black wow , red wine or perfume


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

looks like Megs Super Degreaser??


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

last touch


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

keep em coming .......


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

cg orange degreaser


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Couple more suggestions...

Poorboy's Super Slick & Suds
CG Maxi Suds II
Megs Hyperwash


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Sim said:


> Couple more suggestions...
> 
> Poorboy's Super Slick & Suds
> CG Maxi Suds II
> Megs Hyperwash


Oi! 

One at a time pal.....:lol:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

i think its Meguiars Super Degreaser cause of the colour :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Hair Bear said:


> Oi!
> 
> One at a time pal.....:lol:


sorry


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Dandelion and Burdoc?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

irn bru :lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mer??


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

T-Cut? :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok the correct answer was Megs Hyper wash - guessed by sim

Because he had three guesses in one - he only gets a third of a bottle  

Sim PM me your postal addy and will post your third of a bottle in a third of a jiffy bag - third class - in three weeks or so  


So Megs Hyper wash 150ml tomorrow - If you have not tried it , its wicked in a foam gun & bucket - PLUS you dilute it 400:1 !!! 


Will be on its own thread tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> T-Cut? :lol:


Sorry mate , thats next week


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

what time is it going up tomorrow!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> what time is it going up tomorrow!


The LPL was about 6.30pm so will make this one earlier.

Will start the thread about 11am - 12 noon - over a bombay bad boy :doublesho


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Can I put my name down now please?  
Might be :driver: on the road when this puppy goes live and my Tardis sample needs a friend


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> The LPL was about 6.30pm so will make this one earlier.
> 
> Will start the thread about 11am - 12 noon - over a bombay bad boy :doublesho


Hopefully you'll have some left when i get in at 4 then. 
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have not worked at a price on the hyperwash yet - From memory it was about £23 for 3.78L (US Gallon) so is slightly more expensive than the Tardis but will only be more by pence not pounds . Dont forget you dilute this stuff 400:1 - a drop goes a looooooong way.

If anybody genuinely has no access to DW tomorrow - I will put your name on the list once its opened. To do so drop me a PM.
Once you get home have a look - if its more £ than you thought if you can please remove yourself from the list. 

If your happy with it click the linky. :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Sorry mate , thats next week


darn it 

:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Duragloss??


Which products inparticular ?


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

150ml bottle for me


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

150ml for me please


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

150ml for me please


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Trigger spray


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

glenboy said:


> 150ml bottle for me





glenboy said:


> 150ml for me please





glenboy said:


> 150ml for me please





glenboy said:


> Trigger spray


Is this a multi buy ?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ill go for the 150ml bottle too for P&P purposes.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Either is good!


----------



## holty (Apr 2, 2008)

i'm desparate for some wheel cleaner! - either trigger or sample bottle


----------



## holty (Apr 2, 2008)

i'm desparate for some wheel cleaner! - either trigger or sample bottle


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will start the Redberry once the forum has settled down (dates etc) 

Otherwise they are all going to be sold a day before they are put on sale !


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

500ml trigger spray for me.

Please.

Pete


----------



## alexknight (May 2, 2007)

*Trigger spray*

500ml trigger spray for me please.

Alex


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bank Holiday Berrys

I have in my posession some Wheel Cleaner !

This has come from Dave @ Chemical Guys - (Cheers Dave for the quick delivery !)

A nice large bottle of Redberry awaits !

I'm sure you will have heard about this stuff - if you have not have a search on DW and the berry secret will become clear.

Redberry is dilutable upto 4 parts water to 1 part Redberry - so will go along way.

I can do 150ml bottles again -

or 

I have 500ml trigger spray bottles which I could put 100ml into > then you put 400ml of water in - so you have half litre ready to use

Any preference ? or do you want me to offer both options ?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Bank Holiday Berrys
> 
> I have in my posession some Wheel Cleaner !
> 
> ...


150 ml IMO ill have one tho


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

150ml concentrate for me too as a preference - keeps packing and shipping costs down too


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to this one:buffer:

Trigger spray gets my vote - it will be ready for the next lot then!

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

trigger spray, trigger spray, trigger spray!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

500ml trigger spray for me.

means i dont have to buy one seperatly!!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

150ml bottle would be my choice, It'll keep p&p down :thumb:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

dodo blue velvet


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Dodo Blue velvet sounds good.

Anything from Dodo gets my vote.

Pete


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dodo do sample pots (panel pots) already (In mixed tube granted)

Not sure if Dodo Dom would appreciate wax samples 

But if he is ok with it , i'm ok with it :thumb:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

how about victorias then?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have some little pots coming - so once they have arrived I will see if its going to be ok to do.

Unsure how to decant wax - I don't fancy going down the melting route.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good idea would be:

- a Microfiber wash (et: CG Microfiber wash)
- Megs dressings (without Hyper dressing)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Have a few dressings (inc a couple of Megs) in the pipeline

Must admit CG MF wash fluid is the mutts nuts - will have a word with Dave see if we can get hold of a bottle


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a heads up - From one of our friendly DW traders we have a bottle of Meguiars Hyper Dressing from the Megs 'Detailer' Range of products.

From the megs web site :

_Hyper Dressing

One product, multiple uses...a winning combination for every professional and an industry first. Vary the dilution ratio to vary finish from high gloss to satin.

3.78 litres - £43.45_

As you can see you alter the sheen via the dilution rate - as it is water based not silicone based product. 
If you wanted a full 3.78L bottle (1 U.S. Gallon) delivered > your not going to see much (if any) change from £50 !!

Heres your chance to try B4 you buy !!

I will post a seperate thread up tomorrow - with full details - sizes - prices etc just wanted to give you all prior warning :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

great i was gonna buy some last night, but held back cos of the price, will be good to see how good it is before hand.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet ill look out for this one lol, can i suggest Aerospace 303 for the next one?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sandro said:


> great i was gonna buy some last night, but held back cos of the price, will be good to see how good it is before hand.


Perfect timing then :thumb:



Gandi said:


> Sweet ill look out for this one lol, can i suggest Aerospace 303 for the next one?


303 Aero eh ?

I will see if I can get hold of some :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think i'll have to get some of this to try so i can compare it to my CG new look trim gel.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> I think i'll have to get some of this to try so i can compare it to my CG new look trim gel.


I got some of this with the Redberry. Have done half the dog unit bumper in CG NLTG and the other in Megs Hyper. Both different products in a sense ( one being water based and the other not) .

One thing I have noticed (so has the dog) when i have used a product on the bumpers before (303 , Black wow , AG Bumper care etc etc)- he does the spilts getting in and out for the first day or two. Now with these two products he hasnt slipped yet (watch now - he will break his bleedin legs tomorrow now ive said that !)

The test of time will reveal all !


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Alan try pro detailing for a gallon of the 303 if you are looking its £59.95 not cheap!!

http://www.pro-detailing.co.uk/product.php?prod=182


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers :thumb:

typical US (short measure) Gallon too. :wall:

Anyone else fancy the sound of some 303 ?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd take some, been meaning to get some for a while now


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i'll try some 303


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

YES lol


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Alan,

You read my mind!:doublesho

Up for some 303 also:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

what about p21's wheel cleaners

green one and the red one


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry for the noob question, but what would 303 be used for on a car? is it for paintwork? over a wax?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but what would 303 be used for on a car? is it for paintwork? over a wax?


Plastic mainly its basically a very durable dressing but can go under arches and on trim, also on fabric IIRC


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Plastic mainly its basically a very durable dressing but can go under arches and on trim, also on fabric IIRC


Interesting. What about interior plastics?

Is this something that would be put on top of a dressing then, to just "seal" it in and add some durability?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Yup interior plastics too, i think not having used it that it will give a good finish to plastics on its own but id get some one who has used it to conferm


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

yes its fine on Interior plastics too !

Engine bay - arches etc etc


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Meguiars dressings for a second (not HyperD, the others)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Got some more megs dressings shortly & super degreaser too


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

super degreaser for me please!!!


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

303 would be a good one to try, It does feature in quite a lot of the pro detailers write ups. Lets see why they like it so much.

I'd buy some.
Good work Alan, great idea.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Got some more megs dressings shortly & super degreaser too


:thumb: All Season Dressing please !!


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

sample of 303 dressing, wheel cleaner and degreaser for me plz


----------



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

ditto ^


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

BH Auto foam


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

All on the cards chaps ! :thumb:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

303 for me and enjoy the holidays Al!


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

More Autosmart Tardis. missed the last group buy


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

rapala said:


> More Autosmart Tardis. missed the last group buy


Seconded!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stormos said:


> Seconded!


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75654

:thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Right, i want to see some microfibre cleaning product of some sort for the washing machine just to see if its any good 

303 and CG air freshner would be good aswell as maxi suds. 

I know, big list


----------



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

I'll just be very general. Some sort of exterior trim treatment that gives good shine, doesn't run and lasts..

Cheers


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

After several months or lurking on the forums I've gone ahead and bought pretty much everything I'm likely to need for quite sometime now but I'd definitely second the CG air freshener!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Wow


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Black wow, 303 aerospace protectant and maybe if possible some wax or sealent samples


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

BH Surfex HD 
Bilberry
Optimum ONR
:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

303, bilberry wheel cleaner, megs WB, BH Surfex HD


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stormos said:


> Right, i want to see some microfibre cleaning product of some sort for the washing machine just to see if its any good
> 
> 303 and CG air freshner would be good aswell as maxi suds.
> 
> I know, big list





TURBO4NI said:


> I'll just be very general. Some sort of exterior trim treatment that gives good shine, doesn't run and lasts..
> 
> Cheers





111r said:


> After several months or lurking on the forums I've gone ahead and bought pretty much everything I'm likely to need for quite sometime now but I'd definitely second the CG air freshener!





mattyb95 said:


> Black Wow





mouthyman said:


> Black wow, 303 aerospace protectant and maybe if possible some wax or sealent samples





tribs said:


> BH Surfex HD
> Bilberry
> Optimum ONR
> :thumb:





Estoril-5 said:


> 303, bilberry wheel cleaner, megs WB, BH Surfex HD


Will get some micro fibre wash off CG soon :thumb:

CG Air fresheners are on the cards too :thumb:

303 Aerospace will be coming too :thumb:

Wax's are in production :thumb:

Black wow - now this comes in a bottle the size of your thumb nail to begin with - it will be one might small sample - but do-able

Bilberry & Wheel Brightener on the card along with Smart wheels

Surfex I will look into - if BH are up for it !


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

so whats next alan?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

am hoping CG's,then 303 then BOS


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Alan any idea when you start with new samples ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

[SV] said:


> Alan any idea when you start with new samples ?


Hours ago Steve - Keep up mate 

:lol:


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Already paid days ago 
Will post the ID in a few secs in the right thread.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> so whats next alan?


Still waiting for a load of bottles to come in (should have arrived over a week ago) - I have plenty of goodies , Just no bottles to put them in


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

May I suggest Megs Last Touch?


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Any chance of any snow foam samples, don't mind which i would just like some to try in my supersprayer?

Thanks


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Ditto that and the aerospace 303:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry if these have already been said,

how abouts,

any wax's

and some trim cleaners like the megs gold class trim cleaner etc etc


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

lethbridge said:


> Any chance of any snow foam samples, don't mind which i would just like some to try in my supersprayer?
> 
> Thanks


autobright have some samples and are doing free post at the mo.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> sorry if these have already been said,
> 
> how abouts,
> 
> ...


Started with the waxes this week :thumb:

As for trim - Theres Megs Hyperdressing & All Seasons Dressings already and some CG Gel in the pipline.



lethbridge said:


> Any chance of any snow foam samples, don't mind which i would just like some to try in my supersprayer?
> 
> Thanks


PH Neutral Foam has been boxed off and will appear on a screen very soon :thumb: (along with a few more goodies too from Valet Pro)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iam really wanting shapoos.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Alan, any news on the CG air freshners ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Iam really wanting shapoos.


Give me some examples to go at.



Stormos said:


> Alan, any news on the CG air freshners ?


Still got to get round to speaking to Dave (CG) not (KG) with a view to ordering them. It will be done shortly , My credit card has taken a bashing buying the samples over the last few weeks and I need to recoup some back first before I buy any more.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zaino Z7 Poorboys slick and suds


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Z8 

Purple Haze soft wax

Tyre dressing


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Zaino Z7 Poorboys slick and suds





DomA said:


> Z8
> 
> Purple Haze soft wax
> 
> Tyre dressing


Will be processing the Zaino pretty shortly

I have contacted Poorboys (UK) on a couple of occasions ,to which I have had reply. Obviously they don't want their products to be sampled - so are off the list !

PH is available in sample form from all good stockists :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

CG Bare Bones


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I was just coming here to see if Zaino had been mentioned! I would like to try a few of the zaino products especially lsp. So hope this is part of the zaino plan?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

So, what's next then Alan? You have got me firmly addicted to buying samples now :thumb:

It's just such a genius idea IMO I get a decent size amount of the product to try so I can get a true idea of if it's right for me for a minimal outlay. Plus the manufacturers/importers win from the fact people will go and buy full size lots of the stuff they like. 

I've already bought a gallon of Hyperwash thanks to your sample bottle and intend to get some more Tardis when the sample runs out too. 
The BoS is a dangerous one though


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

hyper wash kicks ass 

MORE SAMPLES!!! I'M HOOKED!!! :buffer:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Samples of Citrus Bling and Auto Balm would be cool imho.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Citrus Bling is next week :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

As the BoS was a very good offer, it would be very hot to offer a sample pot of Zym*l Destiny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

(I cant be bothered reading 19 pages lol)

Samples of Surfex (whilst I have 5L, well maybe 2L's left) I think a 100ml Sample would do well.


----------



## marc4452 (Nov 22, 2007)

bilberry - megs last touch - duragloss 901 would be good! :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> As the BoS was a very good offer, it would be very hot to offer a sample pot of Zym*l Destiny.


Go easy on my credit card Thomas ! :doublesho





matt1263 said:


> (I cant be bothered reading 19 pages lol)
> 
> Samples of Surfex (whilst I have 5L, well maybe 2L's left) I think a 100ml Sample would do well.


Yes - theres a few BH products I wouldn't mind trying myself

I will have a word with BH and see if we can thrash something out :thumb:



marc4452 said:


> bilberry - megs last touch - duragloss 901 would be good! :thumb:


Bilberry is next week

Last touch ? can do if there is call for it !

901 was done a month or so back - but will re-run some Duragloss products soon :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

il say it again some aerospace 303 protectant would be nice


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Id like to try some 

Bilberry
Last Touch 
Aerospace 303 protectant 

The samples ive had so far have been great just waiting to be able to give my car a good going over now.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

how about concours samples would be a little cheaper than destiny,

and race glaze signature 55


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Bilberry and 303! bring it on


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Stormos said:


> Bilberry and 303! bring it on


^^^^^^I'm with him^^^^^^^^:thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Citrus Bling is next week :thumb:


Bring on the bling...:wave:


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

I am still waiting for the CG Air Freshners *hint*


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the Z Solaris samples to start 

On a serious note i think Dodo nfs would be good to try and another wax sample like the new Supernatural or maybe another swisswax one.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like to try some 303, some Last Touch, some Shampoo Plus and some DG901.

Oh and i4D'd tyre dressing.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> il say it again some aerospace 303 protectant would be nice





theshrew said:


> Id like to try some
> 
> Bilberry
> Last Touch
> ...





nicp2007 said:


> how about concours samples would be a little cheaper than destiny,
> 
> and race glaze signature 55





Stormos said:


> Bilberry and 303! bring it on





swiftshine said:


> ^^^^^^I'm with him^^^^^^^^:thumb:





swompdonkey said:


> Bring on the bling...:wave:





[SV] said:


> I am still waiting for the CG Air Freshners *hint*





admg1 said:


> I'm still waiting for the Z Solaris samples to start
> 
> On a serious note i think Dodo nfs would be good to try and another wax sample like the new Supernatural or maybe another swisswax one.





RussZS said:


> I'd like to try some 303, some Last Touch, some Shampoo Plus and some DG901.
> 
> Oh and i4D'd tyre dressing.


303 if a definite - and will get that one sorted post haste 

Billberry AND Citrus bling is next week :thumb:

Last touch - ok can sort that out :thumb:

Raceglaze and dodo both do their own samples - so that would be treading on toes

Zimul - OK will do a feeler thread soon and see what people want :thumb:

NFS - Will get one sorted :thumb:

CG stuff & 901 - Consider it done :thumb:

Theres just not enough weeks in the year


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Wasnt the red berry wheel cleaner bilberry?

It looked identical, smelt identical and worked the same too.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Raceglaze and dodo both do their own samples - so that would be treading on toes
> 
> Zimul - OK will do a feeler thread soon and see what people want :thumb:
> 
> NFS - Will get one sorted :thumb:


Yup, waxes there'd be little point as we do sample pots and the pouring/cooling means difficult decanting for Al. But Need for Speed would be a good one. We'll happily donate a litre for charidable purposes mate!!! Al knows the number, so I'll expect a call...


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

How about some Collinite 915 ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Optimum Instant Detailer
Optimum No Rinse
Optimum Polish
Liquid Souveran with Polycharger...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

And OCW !


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Some paint cleaners would be good


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> And OCW !


but the others are easy to use from a sample bottle


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would be up for trying Optimum products.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Crystal rock anyone


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

How about some tyre dressings?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Some Zaino samples would be excellent. ZAIO, Z-CS, Z-2P, Z-5P, Z-6, Z-8 and some Z-7 shampoo please!


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

So what should we expect this week ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Billberry AND Citrus bling is next week :thumb:





dreaddan said:


> So what should we expect this week ?


The secrets out there


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Bring on the links...


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> The secrets out there


Cheers - the joys of a crap connection @ work means im v lazy 
When can we expect (hope for) some wax samples?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Zaino!! Zaino!! Zaino!!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

swompdonkey said:


> Bring on the links...


Wise Words!!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Only 24hrs to wait guys:thumb:


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Alan did you stop using the MSN calendar ?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Bring on the Billbery and Bling


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

[SV] said:


> Alan did you stop using the MSN calendar ?


Sort of , the bottle 'shortage' through most planning out of the window TBH.
Will have to get my head in gear and back on coarse :thumb:



Gandi said:


> Bring on the Billbery and Bling


I've used most of the Bling last week


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

so whens the CG air freshener samples planned for? :d

and whats next, bilberry?


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Another vote for 303.


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Megs Last Touch please


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Some 303 would be good


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

d3m0n said:


> Some 303 would be good


Now that sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Kieron (Aug 11, 2008)

wouldnt mind trying some of this myself


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Zaino Please!!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Some 303 & a decent air freshener please.


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Only 24hrs to wait guys:thumb:


:tumbleweed:

:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

How about some Zaino Z-9 and Z10 leather care?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

303 on its way:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

303 would be intresting


----------



## Wentworth Man (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumb: 303 - now I can get cracking on the fabric bits as well


....and some Collinite now that Winter is here!


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> 303 on its way:thumb:


ohh yeaaaa:thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Good News!!!!

looking forward to the 303


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

"bump" for the "what's next" thread!


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Wentworth Man said:


> :thumb: 303 - now I can get cracking on the fabric bits as well
> 
> ....and some Collinite now that Winter is here!


I'll do you a sample of Collinite 476 if you can get me a wax sample pot :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just waiting on spray bottles for the 303 guys .


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

303 would be awsome!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

woohoo about time too Alan


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Would like some Menzerna samples.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Zaino!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Some agressive clay will be interesting... I think


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

What's next then Alan? I need more samples!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

More Swissvax stuff


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah more swissvax stuff is a good one 


still thinkin a nice sample of concours would be nice obviasly with a pre pay scheme like the BOS was


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

CG Air fresheners :lol:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

swiftflo said:


> Would like some Menzerna samples.


CYC and elite both do sample packs now


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say 109 but i already have a bottle

Shampoos, Leather Cleaners, Leather Conditioner, Glass Cleaner.......erm 303?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

leather conditioner... now thats a good one!! mine is getting worn again.


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Another vote for some zaino samples!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

any chance of the Swissvax BOS being got again I only found the site a few days after it was stopped . I am not sure of shelling out the 120 dabs for a tub so a sample would be cool too try


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> any chance of the Swissvax BOS being got again I only found the site a few days after it was stopped . I am not sure of shelling out the 120 dabs for a tub so a sample would be cool too try


Yes will do another run soon :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hows about?

wolfgang fuzion

swissvax autobahn


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Bare Bones!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Any plans for Hyper Dressing Alan?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Alan how about some various Tyre Dressings?. I am struggling to keep dressings on my car for two days in this weather.
What about some Blackfire 'Polycharged' Tyre Dressing as a starter ?
Cheers
+++


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

+1 for tyre samples


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> hows about?
> 
> wolfgang fuzion
> 
> swissvax autobahn


Got my eyes glued to the Wolfgang brochure at present.

So many goodies !!



Stormos said:


> Bare Bones!


The best product IMO for arches etc - Added to the list :thumb:



RussZS said:


> Any plans for Hyper Dressing Alan?


Been there done that - can do it again if anyone else wants some.

If you guys can post enough interest , I will gladly do a re-run :thumb:



dibbs26 said:


> Alan how about some various Tyre Dressings?. I am struggling to keep dressings on my car for two days in this weather.
> What about some Blackfire 'Polycharged' Tyre Dressing as a starter ?
> Cheers
> +++





SiGainey said:


> +1 for tyre samples


OK hit me with a few tyre dressings then :

1) Blackfire polycharged
2)
3)
4)

Top two with the most votes will magically become samples


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Optimum Tire Shine


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you have any Hyper Dressing left Alan? (from the original run)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Do you have any Hyper Dressing left Alan? (from the original run)


Have added it to the bits n bobs thread.

I have listed as a 250ml bottle - which does work out quite expensive (its £43.45 for 3.78 Litres) - 150ml is easily sorted if preferred :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

150ml would be preferable if you don't mind Alan?

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

150ml added to bits n bobs


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> 150ml added to bits n bobs


Paid for - thank you


----------



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

How about a product to get rid of wax on Black trim and rubber, not sure of a name!?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

james-r said:


> How about a product to get rid of wax on Black trim and rubber, not sure of a name!?


Ground nut oil :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Duragloss Wax eraser - but due to its nature of bottle / applicator is not sampleableble (just made a new word !)

Anyhow they are only a fiver or so IIRC


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Paid for - thank you


Cheers Russ :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

james-r said:


> How about a product to get rid of wax on Black trim and rubber, not sure of a name!?


Try some QD.....:thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Got my eyes glued to the Wolfgang brochure at present.
> 
> So many goodies !!
> 
> ...


2 more added.......


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

OK hit me with a few tyre dressings then :

1) Blackfire polycharged
2) Autosmart 'Kril'
3) Autosmart 'Trim Wizard'
4) The Zaino one.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Any chance of some smelly spray samples? My Autoglym Autofresh is almost out!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

m0bov said:


> Any chance of some smelly spray samples? My Autoglym Autofresh is almost out!


CG Watermelon... trust me, it's great


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

But I hate watermelon, I want the car to smell new.(like everyone else i suppose)


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Last Touch..


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Zaino tyre one


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Whats then Zaino tyre dressing like then guys?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Z16 is the Zaino tyre dressing - leaves a great finish, but durability isn't the best in this weather, great for the 'summer'


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Z16 is the Zaino tyre dressing - leaves a great finish, but durability isn't the best in this weather, great for the 'summer'


Probably goes the same for Surf City Garage tyre Dressing.
We need a dressing that looks like these but can cope with winter....
I wonder if Alan can work his magic and get these tyre samples.............:thumb:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Any chance of some smelly spray samples? My Autoglym Autofresh is almost out!


Yeah, that would be nice. CG New Car/Leather maybe.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

swisswax pneu


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

admg1 said:


> swisswax pneu


+1


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Any news on the Optiseal?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats coming next?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Alan,
Any update on the Tyre Dressing samples ?
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Any products for leather (cleaners/conditioners) some metal polish?

Oh and if possible some Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater or other such product as i have a funny smell in the boot from a leaky shopping bag


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

d3m0n said:


> Any products for leather (cleaners/conditioners) some metal polish?
> 
> Oh and if possible some Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater or other such product as i have a funny smell in the boot from a leaky shopping bag


if i can think of a bottle to put some in,i will let you have it for a small amount of cash??


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

leather cleaners/wheel stuff and interior cleaner


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Whats coming next?


+1! I need to buy more stuff! :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quite a number of thing in the pipeline guys :thumb:

I have around 12 different products on their way in - a few new products too (but can't tell you about them yet )

Bottling fairies will be busy on Tuesday ready for run of ............





This week is ...................







Ohhhh , let me think .......................












Sorry guys - its gone out on my head :lol:


Stay tuned to find out


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

bah! cash waiting whatever it is


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stormos said:


> bah! cash waiting whatever it is


Pure Haslingden tap water - 500ml - £30 ?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

of coarse, there are certain exceptions


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Alan...how about sampling Black Wow? I'm keen to try it, but not keen on the £20 initial outlay...


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

i could be interested in some of Blackwow depending on how much it would cost


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

+ 1 for the blackwow for the next run of samples :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i think the size of the bottle it comes in makes it very differcolt to decant samples


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

The 'full size' back wow is the size of your fingernail 

If I can get hold of some decent small bottles , I will see what I can get sorted :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

whats coming up?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> whats coming up?


Good question 

We have a couple of 'requests' awaiting to be bottled. One of which is G101 (the other I will leave you guessing)

Also we will have a couple of New products not yet on the market - you guys get first dibs to sample them 
I will give you more info next week :thumb:

I am meeting up with Dave from Chemical Guys fame on Sunday to thrash out some CG goodies :thumb:

And finally for this week - some pro leather cleaning stuff coming up too .

Plus loads more in the pipeline - just got to do some bottle compatibility tests etc and I will update y'all soon


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

p.s. 

Anyone interested in Autosmart Silver screen ?

Its a pretty new glass cleaner. If I can get at least 10 people wanting to try it , I will add it to the list.

TIA


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> p.s.
> 
> Anyone interested in Autosmart Silver screen ?
> 
> ...


I do! :thumb:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> p.s.
> 
> Anyone interested in Autosmart Silver screen ?
> 
> ...


I'll give it a bash :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

yep I'll try silver screen

I will also try the new thing that is comming.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> p.s.
> 
> Anyone interested in Autosmart Silver screen ?
> 
> ...


i will try it:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Chemical Guys sounds intresting


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

bring on the glass cleaner...am having withdrawal symptoms from not having any samples this week...lol


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Glass cleaner, other new stuff,CG stuff, I want to try it all 
And no, i'm not a sample addict 




Ow well a bit then


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> p.s.
> 
> Anyone interested in Autosmart Silver screen ?
> 
> ...


:thumb: Yip I am in too :thumb:


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Megs Engine Dressing, if you can get hold of it Alan.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Autosmart Silver screen , whats the low down on this stuff?

Oh and can we have some stuff for leather? (my gimp mask needs cleaning!)















thats a joke btw


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

any samples this week Alan?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

We have too many this week .

So much so - I can't decide which one(s) to do 

I am awaiting some jiffy bags being delivered (hopefully tomorrow) - and will post up something - but don't know what yet 

Oh the suspense


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello Alan,

Any news on the Silver Screen? I may order a few samples.

Chris


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> Any news on the Silver Screen? I may order a few samples.
> 
> Chris


It will be a few weeks off - as I have about 10 products already bought in , ready to go out.

For those who have not heard about Silver Screen :



> NEW - Silver Screen
> Deep cleaning, low dust formulation, Removes tough nicotine, crayon & label residues, easy to use & fast, smear-free results, Unique anit-mist formulation


I have had it Demo'd to me but not had first hand experience as such - so its time for a play :thumb:

Anyone know what the *anit*-mist formulation does ?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Anyone know what the *anit*-mist formulation does ?


Make your car go faster, a bit like them washer jets with lights...

So when are you gonna unleash your next collection on us? Any hints on whats coming?


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

would be good to get a sample of CG new car scent at some point


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Still waiting on a pallet of Jiffy bags (or generic equivalents) to be delivered (should have arrived Thursday but didn't)

Have got some chemical guys stuff - but the air fresheners should be arriving soon :thumb:

As soon as the bags arrive I will unleash another sample run on you (if my internet connection holds up )


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Hope you have some Zaino Alan:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I want lots of diffrent shampoos


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

How about the AS window cleaner that was given out at the last NW meet?
Good stuff but i don't have a name.
Light grey in colour!!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Still waiting on a pallet of Jiffy bags (or generic equivalents) to be delivered (should have arrived Thursday but didn't)
> 
> Have got some chemical guys stuff - but the air fresheners should be arriving soon :thumb:
> 
> As soon as the bags arrive I will unleash another sample run on you (if my internet connection holds up )


cool glad to hear the air freshners are on their way


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

carensuk said:


> Hope you have some Zaino Alan:thumb:


I have thanks , I used some on Friday 



RosswithaOCD said:


> I want lots of diffrent shampoos


OK , here you go :










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

handicap7 said:


> How about the AS window cleaner that was given out at the last NW meet?
> Good stuff but i don't have a name.
> Light grey in colour!!


That was the Silver Screen mentioned on the previous page

Come on, keep up with the thread 

I have a couple of Gallons on its way :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats coming next


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

maybe the 50ml spritzer bottles with an array of air freshners alan? maybe the chemical guys or autobrite range?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Whats coming next


Jiffy bags have arrived :thumb:

So I will post up in a minute what I have - in advance of tomorrows listing.

Top two most requested get the hot seat.



sharpy24 said:


> maybe the 50ml spritzer bottles with an array of air freshners alan? maybe the chemical guys or autobrite range?


CG air fresheners on order :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Lets hope it is the Zaino Time Alan:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok , 

The things I can remember I have are :

Chemical Guys Extreme wash & wax 
AS G101
Chemical Guys Pro-Polish (I think)
AS Bio Brisk
CG Clay Bars
CG QD's (x3)
CG Bare Bones
CG Diamond Cut (not too sure which grade off hand !)


Top two requested get tomorrow's slot


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

CG diamond cut always wanted to try CG polish to see how it compares to the others


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

oh yes! better sell some stuff ready to pay


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Extreme wash n wax
Diamond cut


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

These two for me:

CG Bare Bones
CG Diamond Cut (not too sure which grade off hand !)


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

bio brisk and bare bones


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

alan was just reading another thread and this stuff looks rather interesting.........

DP Extreme Foam Formula Shampoo


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

AS Bio Brisk
CG Bare Bones


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> alan was just reading another thread and this stuff looks rather interesting.........
> 
> DP Extreme Foam Formula Shampoo


The write up sounds interesting :thumb:

Worthy of a try i'd say !


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> The write up sounds interesting :thumb:
> 
> Worthy of a try i'd say !


marvellous i shall await ones sample run :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

No Zaino Alan, I am really sad now


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

carensuk said:


> No Zaino Alan, I am really sad now


Two old proverbs:

Fine things come to those that wait :thumb:

Either that or

i've not got round to it yet


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

I will have to sit and wait now then, like a kid in a sweet shop with no money:lol:
You could at least give me a clue, pretty please


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CG QD's (x3) Is what I would like


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

I keep hearing great things about FK1000P but as it comes in enormous tins a sample would be great? :thumb:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Serious Performance already sells a nice sample kit, currently including 1000P.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

G101 and soon, i've got my bro's gf's car to do and it'll need something a little stronger than the norm!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

poorboys have just brought out some air freshners about 4 or 5 varieties i think some of those would be nice too


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisfr said:


> Serious Performance already sells a nice sample kit, currently including 1000P.


Yes i saw that but i don't really want all the other samples thats in the kit.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of the Megs D151 Reconditioning stuff would be good - new product, only available in large quantities...


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Z8 spritzers!


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alan, Any luck with the AS Silver Screen?


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nickos said:


> Z8 spritzers!


ooooo I would be up for this :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Nickos said:


> Z8 spritzers!


Or Z6 - Fantastic Product!


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

wood be up for som z8


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Nickos said:


> Z8 spritzers!


or megs ultimate detailer.

i also could do with a sample of rocket polish and maybe some sort of metal polish for exhaust tips.....


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

personally i've been away for a while but have been pointed in the direction of Menz for my soft painted Mitsi so would appreciate it if something could happen that way..


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you going to do any leather cleaners & conditioners?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

AS Silver Screen - Awaiting bottling fairies 

D-151 - Very very soon

Leather Cleaners - Again Very Very soon 
(hopefully within the next couple of weeks)

Menz Kits - Alex from Elite is now doing sample kits of Menz 



Plus sooooo much more my head is in a spin


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> AS Silver Screen - Awaiting bottling fairies


Awsome! :thumb:


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Are we going to get Silver Screen today?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What about the VP shampoo?


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

What's next Alan ? now the novelty of the Durafoam has worn off, hopefully it will be a more manageable run next time out ? (we can all live in hope aye) :thumb:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

What about Megs Wheel Brightener?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

In the process of bottling up :

AS Smart wheels
Megs Wheel Brightener
VP Enzyme odour eater

Also have waiting to be processed :
some CG qd's , shampoo & polishes 
Megs Glass Cleaner (Detailer Range)

In the pipeline:

Zaino
Megs paint reconditioning cream
FK


And probably loads i have forgotten about


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

ooh sounds promising 

fancy trying a QD...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan is quite simply a legend! It's great getting to try out all of this stuff for a fraction of the purchase cost


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

PUT ME DOWN FOR SOME.

VP Enzyme odour eater

AND

CG Pro Detailer. :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes good point Caledonia, the CG Pro Detailer looks good stuff I;ll have to buy a sample of that off you Alan


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

bump! what's next sample guru ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have we done Megs Shampoo Plus?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Nickos said:


> bump! what's next sample guru ?


+1:wave:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Megs reconditioning cream should be next but it takes a while to decant to bottles it is so thick.


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 on the Megs RC


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Z8 would be nice


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

if you want a sample of the reconditioning cream try ringing megs as they were doing samples


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Megs Recon cream is due VERY SOON
Watch this space


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Have we done Megs Shampoo Plus?


+1
theres alot of talk about this,maybe in the new year Alan?:thumb:

Thanks:wave:
Ibi


----------

